# Post Production Editing - Waves?



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey guys, the information here has been fantastic, but what i'm dying to find out is that:

Is there a plug-in for the "wave on water surface" effect amano uses?
I'm pretty sure it may be editing manipulation, but i can't seem to recreate that effect with photoshop, or rather, i can't seem to do it so it appears natural.

Anyone can show me some pointers?

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Amano does not use post production technique for the waves. He has teams of assistants and fans.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The fans are the key.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 4, 2005)

All you have to do is send a current towards the surface from a hidden source like a powerhead or filter return. Walla! Ripples on the surface from apparently nowhere.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hair dryer.


----------



## kretinus (Jan 19, 2005)

It also helps to have your lighting a bit above the tank, especially if you have a diffused source, I find I can get a decent effect (not for pictures, just like the effect itself while viewing) with CFs having them about 6" off the surface, the greater the distance the better, and a more concentrated source of light is better.


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Amano does not use post production technique for the waves. He has teams of assistants and fans.


I stand corrected. Hmmm Fan hey? I'll look into that heh..
But i'm sure its possible to do with photoshop hey?
Anyone?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

It'll look fake with photoshop.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

That would be a toughy in PS. All you need to do for that white background technique is have a white background behind the tank (posterboard, white sheet, etc) and light it by at least two stops brighter than what your camera tells you your scene is worth. This would be hard to meter if you don't have a handheld light meter, or a spot meter in camera. Your camera is digital, I assume, so extra shots wont hurt anything - so just add alot of extra light to the background and play around with the settings. You need ALOT of light for the techniques he uses. As for the waves, just rough up the surface by hand a split second before you release the shutter. I hope you have a tripod.

-joe


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Fan on tripod method.
From Eric Cheng's forum,


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

I think I have the same monoblock as you! Is that an Elinochrom prolinca 500?  Cant make out the text on the side. Excellent inexpensive monolight - I dont particularly like the color temp of the modelling lamp, though. Thats quite a setup, medium format, even.

I can't wait for the day that a good digital back comes along for my bronica at a price that I won't have to remortgage the house to buy. Still quite a ways off, methinks.


----------

